# WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Update10: Performanceprobleme mit Bildbausteinen



## Grimsey (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Projekt zu erstellen und teste dieses nebenher immer mal wieder.
Ich versuche grundsätzlich viel mit Bildbausteinen zu arbeiten, da ich immer recht viele identische Objekte auf der Visu habe, die sich lediglich in ihrer Variablenanbindung unterscheiden.
Der Umgang und die Performance bei Projekten mit vielen Bildbausteinen war bisher absolut kein Problem.
Bis jetzt!
Auf einem Bild habe ich 22 Bildbausteine die für 22 Eingabezeilen stehen. In den Bildbausteinen sind mehrere übereinander liegende symbolische E/A-Felder und 2-3 Eingabefelder enthalten. Die angebundenen Variablen haben einen Erfassungszyklus von 1s und werden zyklisch bei Verwendung abgerufen. Es sind auch einige Multiplexvariablen darunter.
Der Bildaufbau dieses einen Bildes dauert gefühlt 5s, also spürbar mehr als bei anderen Bildern.
Löschen von temporären Variablen, alles neu generieren, speichern und optimieren und auch das Speichern mit Reorganisieren des Step7-Projektes haben bisher zu keinerlei Verbesserung geführt.

Was kann man eventuell noch tun um die Performance hier zu deutlich zu steigern?

Danke!


----------



## hubert (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo Grimsey,

also mal vorab eine kleine frage. Welches Bediengerät verwendest du bzw. verwendest du eine PC-Runtime?
Wir hatten in der Firma das gleiche Problem mit den Bildbausteinen, das die Bediengeräte immer langsamer wurden. Der Grund darin liegt, das jeder Bildbaustein ein komplexes Objekt ist. Manche Bediengeräte erlauben laut Siemens nur 10 Komplexe Objekte. Es geht zwar dann bis ungefähr 20, aber dann merkt man wirklich Performanceprobleme. Aber so wie ich das bei dir sehe, hast du scheinbar sehr viele Bildbausteine auf einem Bild oder?


----------



## marlob (21 Februar 2011)

Und wenn du das neueste Hotfix einspielst
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42927
Bleiben die Performanceprobleme?


----------



## Grimsey (21 Februar 2011)

also ich nutze hier eine PC-Runtime. Bei bereits realisierten Projekte habe ich eigentlich stets zwischen 10-20 Bildbausteinen auf einem Bild und damit auch wirklich noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Das neue Hotfix möchte ich eigentlich erstmal nicht einspielen, da wir uns 1. mit dem Kunden auf die Version SP2 und Update 10 geeinigt haben und 2. im Hotfix auch nur 1 uns eventuell betreffendes Problem behoben wurde.
Ich bin da ein gebranntes Kind und spiele die Updates erst dann ein, wenn ich mit einem Problem konfrontiert werde welches durch ein Update behoben wird.


----------



## hubert (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin im Bezug auf Updates auch etwas vorsichtig. Hab es schon erlebt, das nach einem Update ein bestimmte Funktion nicht mehr ging, welche vor nach tadelos funktionierte.
Aber nun zu deinem Thema. Muss mir die Sache mal selber anschauen. Wir haben bis jetzt auch nur Probleme mit Bildbausteinen und der Performance bei den Touch speziell MP277 und MP377 gehabt. Sind dann wieder auf mehrer Einzelbilder gegangen. Siemens hat uns damals gesagt, das liegt an den Prozessoren der Panels, welche zu langsam sind. Aber bei bei einem Normal PC mit heutigen Standard dürfte doch die Rechenpower kein Problem mehr sein. Geb dir bescheid, wenn ich was gefunden habe. Besteht die Möglichkeit mir dein Projekt mal zukommen zu lassen?


----------



## Grimsey (21 Februar 2011)

Habe gerade beim Support angerufen und warte nun auf den Rückruf. Ich warte erst einmal ab ob und was dabei herauskommt.
An der Rechenpower dürfte es nicht liegen...3GHz Dual-Core und 2GB RAM sollten mehr als ausreichend sein.

Ich hab auf der Visu auch ein Übersichtsbild der kompletten Anlage auf dem ich 35 Rechtecke als Bildbausteine mit Variablenanbindung verwende. Das Bild wird in gewohnter Geschwindigkeit angezeigt.
Auf dem Bild, welches mir Probleme bereitet, sind zwar nur 22 Bildbausteine jedoch mit wesentlich mehr Variablen. Vielleicht hat es ja damit etwas zu tun.

Das mit dem Projekt zukommen lassen ist ein nettes Angebot. Müsste ich jedoch vorher mit meinem Chef absprechen und da glaube ich nicht, dass der sein OK dazu gibt.


----------



## hubert (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

also dein Übersichtbild baut sich in der dir bekannten Geschwindigkeit auf? Auch wennst du von einem anderen Bild wieder ins Übersichsbild zurück springst.
Wenn das so ist, könnte es auch mit der Anzahl der Variablen zusammen hängen. Wie viele Variablen hast du den in dem besagten Bild, was ca. 5 Sekunden ladezeit braucht?

Ist schon OK. Mir hätte ja schon die Visu gerreicht, das SPS Programm bräuchte ich dafür nicht. Aber es sind halt immer ein paar Firmengeheimnisse mit dabei. Ist es vielleicht möglich mir vom besagten Bild einen Screenshot zu machen?


----------



## netmaster (21 Februar 2011)

Schau dir mal in Taskmanager die CPU Last beim öffnen des Bildes an.
Wie ist der PC mit der CPU Verbunden?


----------



## hubert (21 Februar 2011)

Ein kleine Hilfe Seitens Siemens gibt es für einen IntelChipsatz.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...AA&term=PC+Runtime&ID=48283579&ehbid=48283579

Gib mal in der flexible Hilfe "Systemgrenzen" -> Leistungsmerkmale ein. Dort siehst du genau welche grenzen für die Bediengeräte und PC-Runtimes vorhanden sind.


----------



## Grimsey (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also das Bild mit den 35 Bildbausteinen baut sich in gewohnter Geschwindigkeit auf. Das mit den 22 dauert gefühlte 5s.
Auf dem Bild mit 35 BB sind insgesamt 105 Variablen, auf dem mit 22 insgesamt 286 Variablen verknüpft.
Momentan teste ich das Programm mit PLCSIM, später wird die Visu über Ethernet mit der SPS verbunden.
Die Hotline meinte, das ich mit 22 BB noch weit weg von der Grenze von 40 BB für eine Runtime bin und es da eigentlich keine Probleme geben sollte. Man hat mich darauf hin erst einmal an den Support verwiesen. Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.
Die Hardwareanpassung habe ich gerade in meinem System vorgenommen und werde mal schauen ob das etwas gebracht hat.

Danke Euch erstmal für Eure Tipps!

Nachtrag: ich habe mir einmal die CPU-Last angesehen. Wenn ich besagtes Bild aufrufe, dann steigt die CPU-Last kurzzeitig auf über 50% um danach gleich wieder ab zufallen. Gefühlt habe ich durch die Hardwareanpassung 1s gut gemacht...wie gesagt: gefühlt.

Nachtrag2: im Anhang die 2 Bilder


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2011)

vlt. liegt es an den menge der Variablen, meine Erfahrung ist um so mehr
Variabeln auf einer Bildschirmseite vorhanden sind, um so langsamer wird
das Bild aufgebaut. Es kann ja sein das Flex erst das Bild frei gibt wenn es
die Variabeln komplett aktualisiert hat.
Vlt. könnte es helfen wenn du die Variablen auf ständig lesen stellst oder
Sie in ein Array zusammenfasst.


----------



## Grimsey (22 Februar 2011)

Die Aktualisierung der Variablen habe ich schon einmal auf "ständig lesen" gesetzt...das hatte leider keine Veränderung gezeigt


----------



## Verpolt (22 Februar 2011)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Die Aktualisierung der Variablen habe ich schon einmal auf "ständig lesen" gesetzt...das hatte leider keine Veränderung gezeigt





> Aktualisierung des Wertes von externen Variablen
> 
> Der Wert einer externen Variablen wird folgendermaßen aktualisiert:
> 
> ...



sind die Variablen in einem DB hintereinander oder eher in mehreren DB´s verstreut?


----------



## Grimsey (22 Februar 2011)

Die Variablen liegen in einem DB hintereinander.
Zyklisch fortlaufen habe ich lediglich zu Testzwecken einmal ausprobiert. Da dies jedoch keine Verbesserung brachte und auch nicht notwendig ist, dass diese Daten ständig aktualisiert werden, habe ich es wieder rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## Grimsey (22 Februar 2011)

Also ich glaube die Ursache gefunden zu haben:

Danke für den Tipp mit den Systemgrenzen. Pro Bild dürfen maximal 400 Felder verwendet werden. Mein Bildbaustein hat insgesamt 29...x 22 Bildbausteine machen 638 Felder....

Habe jetzt mal eben 10 Bildbausteine rausgelöscht...und die Geschwindigkeit bessert sich merklich. An die Bildumschaltung anderer Bilder reicht es zwar noch nicht heran...aber man könnte damit arbeiten.

Jetzt muss ich nur etwas ausdenken um die Funktionalität zu erhalten. Werde das Bild wohl oder übel auf 2 Bilder aufteilen. Ideal wäre es, wenn ich dynamische Textlisten verwenden könnte so wie ich es benötige (siehe anderen Thread hier im Forum).

Danke Euch!

Siemens hat in der Zwischenzeit auch angerufen. Es wurde mir aber gesagt, dass man außer einer Aufteilung auf mehrere Bilder wohl nichts tun kann.


----------

